# Wet mount  87210



## heatherwinters (Feb 25, 2010)

Our provider is going to start coding and billing for Wet Mounts 87210, Q0111, Q0112.  Does anyone have any helpful information for things that I need to watch out for when billing and coding for this?  Thanks


----------



## marty3073 (Mar 11, 2010)

*wet mount 87210*

Does medicare pay for this when it is done in the ED?

Thanks,
marty3073


----------



## Isabelle16 (Jan 8, 2020)

87210
I also would like to know if this is the correct procedure for a skin scraping for a rash on the body, and what diagnosis codes will pay for this procedure? I appreciate the help. Thank you


----------



## csperoni (Jan 10, 2020)

87210 Smear, primary source WITH INTERPRETATION, wet mount for infectious agents should not be used if you are taking a specimen and sending it out.  
Skin scraping is not a biopsy and not separately reportable.  It would be included in the E&M service.


----------



## ecidestrada (Jan 17, 2020)

i also work at a family practice and they are just starting to do microscopic vaginal smears and my question is do we bill 87210 and 87220 or just 87210?  Any advice would greatly be appreciated...


----------



## csperoni (Jan 17, 2020)

While I suppose it's not impossible, I can't imagine any family practice actually INTERPRETING their patient's PAP smears.  The 88141-88175 are for the pathologist/laboratory to use for interpreting PAPs.  Unless you are located in some remote area with no access to laboratory services and your practice is hiring a pathologist to run your lab, you should not be using the pathology codes.
Most likely, your family physicians are collecting cervical or vaginal PAPs (unusual in my area, but common in more rural areas without a local ob/gyn), and Q0091 MAY be appropriate.  https://www.aafp.org/journals/fpm/blogs/gettingpaid/entry/pap_smear.html 
Please remember all the 80000 codes are in the PATHOLOGY AND LABORATORY section.  
I hope this helps you understand.


----------

